

10-year-old girl hacker discovers smartphone security flaw - MrKurtHaeusler
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/8691096/10-year-old-girl-hacker-discovers-smartphone-security-flaw.html

======
ColinWright
I think these are pretty much all the same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2856847> (cnet.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2857242> (packetstormsecurity.org)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2859123> (geek.com) <\- This has some
comments, and they're not very complimentary.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2859507> (bbc.co.uk)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2859528> (cnet.com)

------
MrKurtHaeusler
Of course it is not a "smartphone security flaw" at all. I am just submitting
this as you might find it an amusing example of how journalists deal with
"hacker" stories.

